# How much money for a DIY ~220 gallon tank?



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, so my crazy ideas are flying around in my brain begging to be created... I want to build a 220 gallon aquarium to fit against my wall. It would be 5' width * 30 " - 3' depth * 24" - 30" height. I want to create one very badly. I have about $350 to spend on the tank only (am I crazy to think I could afford this?) , and I'd slowly work in the other aspects such as filtration, flow, etc. when I got the money. I would barely stock it (like 5 percent of potential stocking) so it could work like a pond with its massiveness. 

*What would be the cost of an all glass aquarium of this size? The cost of one with plywood back and bottom? Cost of acrylic? Glass thickness? *

No experience with building tanks, but I do have experience with woodworking and we have lots of extra 2 by 4s sitting around that would make a really nice stand. Stand is free, substrate is free, decorations would be free but would involve searching on my part.

*This is all hypothetical, of course... :wink: *So please educate me if anything I say is alarmingly stupid.

Just how crazy am I to think I can do this? Be honest.


----------



## fritz (Jun 3, 2008)

I think plywood is your only shot. Acrylic at that height will be much more than $350, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of glass for the front and sides, and then plywood for bottom and back. The epoxy that it would take to waterproof the plywood might be a catch. But the frame and stand would still be free because of all the extra 2 by 4's I have. I guess 1/2" or 3/8" thick glass? *NOT leaning towards acrylic.*


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm just being timid, but I'd be apprehensive about building a 220 gallon tank as my first DIY. That's a lot of water to leak out.

Maybe try building a 40 gallon or something as a test run / proof of concept?


----------



## theredseverum18 (Mar 22, 2012)

220 acrylic would be upward around 1500$ without the stand.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You might have better luck on Craig's list for an all glass tank.

Here's a comparably sized project thread so you'll know what is required:
WP's 250 gal Plywood Starphire Tank


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Powchekny said:


> Maybe I'm just being timid, but I'd be apprehensive about building a 220 gallon tank as my first DIY. That's a lot of water to leak out.
> 
> Maybe try building a 40 gallon or something as a test run / proof of concept?


+1 on that. Unless you've got "mad DIY skilz" I would not suggest trying a mega-tank for your very first build. My advice would be to watch Craig's List. Big tanks do show up on a regular basis.

You may need to put this 220gal idea on the proverbial shelf until you can scrape together a few more bucks. If you try to do this _'on the cheap'_ and rupture a seam . . .  you'll go from a $350 project to a $10,000 project in about 5 minutes.

Another option is glasscages.com, but you're still talking about a grand. 
195 gallon is $911 + freight
60" wide x 30" x 25" Tall


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, most people start off with doing DIY 2gals, 5gals, 10gals, and slowly build up. I've seen lots of people have no prob doing smaller sizes and then get up to 20-40gal and they break and leak.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm a DIYer and a researcher so I'm not all that worried about it failing. But now that I see the expense I am not considering it near as much. Craigslist would definitely be the better option... Oh well, I can still dream.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

theredseverum18 said:


> 220 acrylic would be upward around 1500$ without the stand.


I doubt 1500. I have been designing my new tank for the past month. This will be my first build. Shooting for 72x24x24ish(depending on saw blade) equal to a 165-170g using 1/2 cel cast. From watching urau joey on youtube and a few others, I am confident that anyone can do it if they do the proper research and practice with scrap pieces first. 

I found a couple of places in the dfw area selling 4x8 1/2inch cel cast for less than 10 bucks a sq ft. including free cuts if the design is simple. Compared to some places online selling it for 12-18+ bucks a sq ft and that doesn't include shipping.

Thinking about doing a 70-90 gallon acrylic sump as practice. My intent is to stretch my project over about 6 months ( or longer if I have to). Saving money and building as I can. Do it right the first time and possibly no need for a second. I'd save and add to that 350 and do a more thorough build.

I am going for it. Going for all or nothing with my build. It will work because I want it too,lol. I know easier said than done but I am confident in my attention to care and detail to pull this off. I don't trust used tanks as a main tank. Unless I found a bargain and broke it down and got it resealed, I am staying clear.

I did get some quotes around town for a 125g glass tank (my original intent) around town and the cheapest I found was $409. The most I got was $585. 5 others fell in between. I can build my tank out of (2) 4x8 sheets, get a bigger tank and be almost the same price. I have viewed the pros and cons to acrylic vs glass and the only true downside to acrylic is that it scratch easier. 

My 55 that had been running since 04 finally broke down and sprung a small leak. Flooded my floor for about 2-3 hours. I had to run to petsmart to get a emergency tank. Luckily I had a GFI outlet that tripped. I wish to never see this again so I am building my own out of acrylic. Store bought acrylic tanks are almost double the price of building one yourself.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Even if you used plywood/front glass, $350 ain't going very far. Just the 1/2" front glass pane will probably cost more than 50% of that. Add in the epoxy and plywood and you are already past that number. Small things like screws, glue and such add up. Plumbing can cost a lot if you drill the tank and add bulkheads etc.

2x4's are very cheap, so you are not gaining a whole lot by having them. You don't want to totally cheap out either and worry every day if it will start to leak.

Definitely worth to do a lot of research.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> Even if you used plywood/front glass, $350 ain't going very far. Just the 1/2" front glass pane will probably cost more than 50% of that. Add in the epoxy and plywood and you are already past that number. Small things like screws, glue and such add up. Plumbing can cost a lot if you drill the tank and add bulkheads etc.
> 
> 2x4's are very cheap, so you are not gaining a whole lot by having them. You don't want to totally cheap out either and worry every day if it will start to leak.
> 
> Definitely worth to do a lot of research.


Thanks very much for the info. I don't think this is in my sights anymore. Off to craigslist!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I bought my 165 for about $250 ($450 for tank, stand and pump). The tank was pretty nice but the silicone had been abused by the previous owner and a razor blade. The rest of the tank was beautiful, full polish with the bevel, eurobrace and internal overflow. I wanted a peninsula style weir with an external box and some return holes drilled on either side of the weir. 

I tracked down the original builder (had his tank so I knew his quality) and he will be rebuilding the tank for $300, including cnc'ing the new overflow and holes. Actually, he should be here in about 15 minutes.

As luck would have it, I chipped a pane pretty bad taking the tank apart so I had to add another $200 for a new back. All in all though, $750 for a 72x24x22" tank with external box, cnc'd and drilled for a closed loop ain't bad. The polish alone at many places runs from $200++ on a tank this size.

If you do go this route, have a friend help you take the tank apart. It took me about 4 hours alone and the only reason I chipped it was because the panels are too heavy to hold up evenly while you work the seams. Glass is very forgiving....... until it isn't. And you learn the first time you chip/ crack it. Nothing acts more strange and a super cooled liquid.


----------

